# Johnny Depp dropped from Pirates of the Caribbean reboot?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2018)

Apparently Disney are talking about rebooting the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, but Johnny Depp is not expected to reprise the role of Captain Jack Sparrow: Hide the rum! Johnny Depp is OUT as Jack Sparrow in Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean film franchise as actor battles financial issues and personal dramas


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 26, 2018)

Excellent. That is all.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 1, 2018)

Why bother rebooting? Why not just make more films in the same universe but with different characters?

15 years ago a Batman reboot was necessary, and I suppose it was also necessary to bring Spiderman into the MCU but otherwise I really don't understand all these reboots.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 1, 2018)

Why reboot Batman? His origins aren’t what you would call unknown, why not just make a film with a new story instead of retreading old paths? Or are the words new and story together along with new and ideas an anathema to Hollywood?


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 1, 2018)

What I meant was that the 90's Batman films were atrocious and something had to be done. Batman Begins therefore was necessary.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Nov 1, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> What I meant was that the 90's Batman films were atrocious and something had to be done. Batman Begins therefore was necessary.


And I think calling them atrocious is an insult to the word atrocious. Making it far worse is the fact that a children's cartoon of Batman was FAR better than any of the movies. Better dialogue, better acting, better characterization... even the movies based on the cartoon (_Mask of the Phantasm_, anyone?) were far better, so it can't be blamed on the format. I will never forget seeing _Heart of Ice _(the episode that introduced Mr. Freeze) and being utterly blown away by how sympathetic the villain was and how Batman, by simply doing what he does, contributed to his tragedy. The movies, in contrast, were the tragedy themselves. 


Vladd67 said:


> Why reboot Batman? His origins aren’t what you would call unknown, why not just make a film with a new story instead of retreading old paths? Or are the words new and story together along with new and ideas an anathema to Hollywood?


While I agree that Hollywood is horrible at coming up with new material, I have to admit that Batman did need the reboot after the really horrible movies. But, you have a really good point that Hollywood is not particularly known for new storylines and characters, preferring endless sequels and reboots over actually working at a story. Honestly, it is probably a money thing more than anything else. Disney, for example, knows the same population will turn out for every MCU story put out, and it will make them gobs of cash. Why the reboot of _Pirates_, though? My best guess would be to gender swap the protagonist, which would broaden the appeal to the female 25-54 demographic, Disney's core market. Be ready for Captain Jacqueline (who goes by Jack) Sparrow.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 1, 2018)

They'll probably cast Tilda Swinton...


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 1, 2018)

That would be far preferable than Johnny Depp's terrible Keith Richards impersonation. I would also accept Gwendoline Christie. However, I got the impression that one of the main selling points of the franchise was that Jack was popular with the ladies.

I actually saw _Pirates 4 (On Stranger Tides)_ at a preview with some film critics. As it ended, I asked some of them if they had followed the plot. The consensus was basically "What plot?".


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 1, 2018)

On the subject of Batman reboots - there really are only so many times we can watch Thomas and Martha Wayne get gunned down. Sigh...

And good riddance to Johnny Depp!


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2018)

Batman reboots sort of work because DC/Marvel reboots its own comics many many times over. So its not just a thing, its almost expected (though when we were rebooting Spiderman and Hulk films almost every other year several times over that was getting silly!) 

I agree that Pirates of the Caribbean doesn't need a reboot, just more stories set within its own world. That said I'm kind of glad Depp isn't in it. I say that only because after the first film either he and/or the writer/director just didn't know what to DO with him as a character. He sort of went from key character to bumbling fool who sort of is the lead character, but is also trying to be the comic relief side character all at once. It was a messy position and I think the jovial edge he kept in the role sort of stopped the series maturing properly. To me Geoffrey Rush as Barbossa just fully eclipsed Depp and Sparrow as a powerful actor and character. I'd love to see it return and either Geoffrey or another actor of similar style, coming to the fore. 

Now there was a gritty pirate who was everything such as those pirates of Treasure Island, cunning and dark with the accent, voice, style and dress sense of a scurvy dog of the high seas!


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 1, 2018)

The Bluestocking said:


> On the subject of Batman reboots - there really are only so many times we can watch Thomas and Martha Wayne get gunned down. Sigh...



I was going to write a longer response but I don't think much needs to be said except "it's been done".

Capt. Jack was more a collection of irritating mannerisms than a character: he never seemed sufficiently believable or amusing. The trouble is that, Hollywood being what it is, we'd probably have to put up with another by-the-numbers gritty reboot.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 4, 2018)

To many reboots.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 4, 2018)

Am I really the only one who likes Captain Jack Sparrow?

I can't make heads or tails of most of the movies, but I like him.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 4, 2018)

I like him too


----------



## Av Demeisen (Nov 4, 2018)

"This is an ex-sparrow!" 
"Well, I'd better replace him then."


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2018)

I like Sparrow in the first film, he fits in great, he even does well in the second; but by the third his mind is so shattered as a character that he's just acting daft the whole time. One gets the feeling that he's no longer a pirate but rather more like the comic relief rolled into the lead character. He just feels uncomfortably like a spare part even though he's a huge part of the story focus. 

I just think that his character didn't have enough behind it to really last and that the more he played it up the more it sort of didn't work.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 5, 2018)

I liked the character too. I don't think it didn't appeal to the 25-54 female demographic... what with it being Johnny Depp an' all (obvs. this was before all the... stuff).

Don't think it needs a reboot. Don't see anything wrong with a lady pirate MC though. I'd also be up for Cap'n Jackie Sparrow and having Jackie Chan on board.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 5, 2018)

Toby Frost said:


> That would be far preferable than Johnny Depp's terrible Keith Richards impersonation.



I thought Keith Richards impersonation of Keith Richards was far worse. 

I actually think I agree with Mark Kermode that Johnny Depp actually does an impression of David Bowie around the time of the Laughing Gnome rather than Keith.

Talking about Mark Kermode, I also think his rant against Pirates of the Caribbean 3 is by far the best thing to have come out of the series:


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 5, 2018)

I think this franchise has long run it s course and it s time for Disney to move on from it .


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 5, 2018)

Joshua Jones said:


> . Why the reboot of _Pirates_, though? My best guess would be to gender swap the protagonist, which would broaden the appeal to the female 25-54 demographic, Disney's core market. Be ready for Captain Jacqueline (who goes by Jack) Sparrow.



Heh heh.

EDIT: thanks @TheDustyZebra . It explains a lot about the confusion over the spider post too. Ooops.

For those late to my previous posts please adjust accordingly.

Maybe Jodie Whittaker (was Foster pre edit)  may be available by then, or maybe take on both roles.

Even better, have Team Tardis turn up to take control.

Imagine the combined franchise revenue.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 5, 2018)

Err... again, that would be Jodie Whittaker...


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 5, 2018)

@TheDustyZebra thanks for the kick - Nursing homes being researched as I post.

Ooops.

That explains a lot - Where did I get that name from - I used it last week too.

Appologies to all those that were banging there heads wondering what the hell !



Age, that must be it, age - well it's my excuse.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 5, 2018)

Forest Whitaker as Dr Who, you say? I'd watch that.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 5, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Apparently Disney are talking about rebooting the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise, but Johnny Depp is not expected to reprise the role of Captain Jack Sparrow: Hide the rum! Johnny Depp is OUT as Jack Sparrow in Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean film franchise as actor battles financial issues and personal dramas



Two things: has Depp upset people? I’ve always liked him (although can’t thibk I’ve seen him in many films). I’m watching him in _The Ninth Gate_ atm in which I like his underplayed greyness. 

Secondly: ‘Reboot’. Are you kidding?!?! Part of me thinks this is more of the same **** we’ve been infected with by the entertainment industry of the noughties (prequelism, origin stories, Emperor’s new reboots); part of me thinks it’s lazy implementation of almost jingoistic C21st entertainment terminology. 

I never thought I’d go from praising the concept of reboots (re BSG ) to absolutely loathing them. 



Toby Frost said:


> I would also accept Gwendoline Christie.



She is phenomenal. 



TheDustyZebra said:


> Am I really the only one who likes Captain Jack Sparrow?
> 
> I can't make heads or tails of most of the movies, but I like him.



I’ve only seen the first film but I loved him in that: The accent, everything. 

pH


----------

